# Where to live in Cyprus



## JsnDcosta (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I am thinking of moving to Cyprus early next year and I would like some some advice on which is the best city/area to live in.

I am still trying to find a job, so I dont know where I will be working yet. But i would like to hear what people with some experience would suggest.

Just to note, I am 25 and keen to be near where its happening.

I look forward to hearing from you.
Thanks


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

I am afraid everyone's opinion on this is different as we all have our own criteria! 

We have just moved to Polemi which for us was ideal, village life but close enough to Paphos for work and school - and we love it! But somehow think it is not for you as no nightlife...

sure others will be along with suggestions - what sort of job are you looking for as this may also help people point you to suitable places to live and/or work?


----------



## JsnDcosta (Sep 2, 2016)

houdinibun said:


> I am afraid everyone's opinion on this is different as we all have our own criteria!
> 
> We have just moved to Polemi which for us was ideal, village life but close enough to Paphos for work and school - and we love it! But somehow think it is not for you as no nightlife...
> 
> sure others will be along with suggestions - what sort of job are you looking for as this may also help people point you to suitable places to live and/or work?


I am looking more for a career orientated job in business - basically Not a seasonal waiter/bar job if you know what i mean.

So I guess limassol or larnaca would be more the type of scene I should be looking at right? Iv heard Paphos is cool too though..

Any more info about those places would be much appreciated

Thanks again


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Can I ask what qualifications you hold and what area of business your interests lay? Larnaca and Limassol would probably be the best locations (with Nicosia probably the most lively year round business oriented city for young adults, but with the disadvantage of being inland,hot and dusty for most of the year, but decent night life)


----------



## JsnDcosta (Sep 2, 2016)

I hold a Bachelor of Business Administration Degree in Marketing Management and an Honours in business Philosophy.

Ok cool thanks for the info.
How far in land we talking?

Because I have seen some pictures of Cyprus and would love to be able to experience the amazing coastlines, regularly.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

JsnDcosta said:


> I am looking more for a career orientated job in business - basically Not a seasonal waiter/bar job if you know what i mean.
> 
> So I guess limassol or larnaca would be more the type of scene I should be looking at right? Iv heard Paphos is cool too though..
> 
> ...


I would concentrate on the job first personally. Check out this company as they have the type of jobs you seem to be looking for: 

Vacancies - HR INNOVATE

If there is nothing there I would contact Katerina directly: Katerina Andreou - HR INNOVATE


----------



## JsnDcosta (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Emmaabudhabi (Sep 20, 2016)

Agree everyone has an opinion. I have a friend who hated paphos and has moved back to the middleeast. Another friend has a holiday home there and would never live in Cyprus. Her opinion it's too backwards. Impersonally love it. So each to there own on where's best to live.


----------

